# Korean boys



## Calliope




----------



## LaFoto

So sweet! Now I know where JonMikal's latest avatar comes from. The little one so looks like a girl though in the last ... he won't like this too much when he'll be older. Though his eyes are so pretty in that one!


----------



## Alison

That is such a beautiful outfit! Your oldest looks less than thrilled but the younger one didn't seem to mind! Beautiful colors in these photos!


----------



## aprilraven

awwww... i wondered about jonmikals avitar...its great....

good shots calliope...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow

so cute they are!!


----------



## gbutler

Good pics of great looking kids.  definitely worth keeping.


----------



## jesusloving

interesting!!


----------

